# Has this been tried on D3?



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/index.php/Motorola_Atrix

Anyone tried this on D3 yet? It is a 2.3.4 root method.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

A brave soul can try it out lol. I have a warranty but I'd rather not brick. If we had an sbf I'd be all over it.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## cyferhax (Jun 17, 2011)

ditto; I'm afraid to try it since I need my D3 as my daily phone; if we had a .sbf I would give it a shot but as we stand I'm afraid pushing that root.img would result in a brick. However that might be a good starting point for one of our braver dev's 

This is really making me wish I hadn't given my D2 to a buddy's wife already...

Edit: actually I decided to just give it a go since it looked safer then I thought; you can use fastboot to push the root.img file; but you get access denied to the /preinstall folder, so even if the files are there I can't seem to access them through the adb shell to run dosu. Bummer.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Whoa I didn't want anyone to try those files. I was just curious if the exploit might work. This is special because it can root the LOCKED and OTA 2.3.4 release on the Atrix.


----------



## cyferhax (Jun 17, 2011)

Once I did some digging through whats in the preinstall mount point (2 of the games pre-loaded on the phone) I figured I didn't really have anything to lose by giving it a shot. Believe me if it was trying to flash to something more important then that I wouldn't have even bothered 

As it stands I'm happy to wait for p3droid and whoever else is plugging at this to find the right spot to place those files, because we can't even read the preinstall folder without root  (its mounted RW but with protect=1 it seems as users we don't even have read access; the directory listing for that folder looks like this:

drwxrwx--x system system

so the system and whatever is in the system group have full read/write/browse permissions to that folder; but since were not in either group we have --x permissions; and oddly even with the x bit set (which on a folder means permissions to traverse it; and on a file means executable) we don't have read access so we can't see whats in that folder, nor can we run anything there.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

I would assume the OP would have tried it. Isn't that the norm?


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

They're working on this over at XDA. Seems to be getting very close to at least a temporary root. Check my thread.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah but they are hitting road blocks as well. Maybe some of the guys working on it on this side can chip in or take info from here

Here is the link

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16264315#post16264315


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

slow88lx said:


> http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/index.php/Motorola_Atrix
> 
> Anyone tried this on D3 yet? It is a 2.3.4 root method.


I'm nearly sure that it won't work, the reason being is that it has different hardware, the processor is Ti, while atrix is nvida, tho a software hole would grant root any ways.... good luck


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

Wrong thread

Sorry


----------

